# farbe verändert sich beim speichern



## SirHector (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, hab n Bild halt erstellt in Blautönen RGB 8Bit Farben, wenn ich es nun speichern will werden die Farben verfälscht statt Blau bekommt das ganze einen violett Stich jemand ne Idee? :/


----------



## aTa (21. Dezember 2004)

Machst du es über für Web speichern Wenn ja dann ist es klar, weil da kannst du ja die Qualität des Bildes bestimmen. Wenn du aber über Speichern unter gehst dürfte es eigentlich nicht verfälschen.


----------



## SirHector (21. Dezember 2004)

hehe jo das war mir klar, hm nee auch wenn ich es als Kopie speicher passiert das, habs mal bmp,tiff etc gespeichert....aber es muss was anderes sein, weil als ich mit das original psd feile angesehen habe in dem das bild gespeichert ist war die farbe auch verändert aber in photoshop  geladen war sie wieder richtig


----------



## smileyml (21. Dezember 2004)

SirHector hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...aber es muss was anderes sein, weil als ich mit das original psd feile angesehen habe in dem das bild gespeichert ist war die farbe auch verändert aber in photoshop  geladen war sie wieder richtig



Hallo,

lass mich raten, du hast es dir sicherlich mit ACDSee oder einem anderen Viewer angesehen. Ich habe auch festgestellt, das diese mitunter ein Problem mit dem korrekten darstellen von Farben haben. Aber einen Grund habe ich dafür auch noch nicht gefunden. Wenn ich dann aber drucke, ist alles in Ordnung. Vielleicht hängt auch mit irgendwelchen Farbprofilen zusammen - aber wie gesagt, das weiß ich nicht.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Lord-Lance (21. Dezember 2004)

Wechselt mal im Bild Modus von CYMK auf RGB. Dann sollte es klappen. 
Hatte ich hier auch schon oft. Insbesondere mit Bildern die im EPS vorliegen und aus dem Amiland kommen.


----------



## SirHector (21. Dezember 2004)

@smiley erm ja genau hast recht ^^ das dumme is nur im Browser wird der gleiche mumpitz gemacht :/ naja muss ich erstmal mit leben


 ...

 Das Bild ist im RGB modus 

 danke


----------



## Xdreamer (21. Dezember 2004)

Welches Farbprofil verwendest du denn?


----------



## SirHector (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich nehme den Standart der bei Adobe vorgegeben ist.


----------

